# Teich Neubau mit Handikap



## Bias (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo,
wir sind ende letzten Jahres umgezogen und mussten unseren alten Teich somit aufgeben. Unsere kleinen Kois haben wir bei nem Kumpel im Teich sicher untergebracht.... haben wir gedacht.... er hat eines Tages als er seinen kleinen Druckfilter gespült hat vergessen den Apparat wieder umzustellen, somit wurde die ganze Nacht der Teich leer gepumpt und da Fische Frost (es war so ziemlich die erste Frostige Nacht letzten Winter) nicht so gern haben, sind leider alle umgekommen. 
Naja wie dem auch sei....

Wir sind also umgezogen und so stand dieses Jahr dann erstmal die Renovierung des Hauses und das bereinigen des Gartens im Vordergrund.
Da wir jetzt so langsam klar Schiff haben fangen wir langsam mit der Planung unseres neuen Teichs an.

Er soll erheblich größer werden als der vorherige (ca. 12000l) nämlich knapp 70000l. Ja meine Frau meint immer ich Spinne, weil wir nämlich ein kleines "Mini" Problem mit unserem Garten haben.... Nämlich die "Mini" zufahrt durch die der ganze Aushub gekarrt werden muss.... Der einzige Zugang zu dem hinteren Teil unseres Grundstücks ist eine ca. 1 Meter breite Tür. (!!!) Da MUSS alles durch was hinten in den oder aus dem Garten raus soll.
Ja das wird interessant....
Damit einher geht natürlich, dass ich keinen Bagger kommen lassen kann um das Loch zu buddeln. Handarbeit ist gefragt!!!

Wir wollen den Teich mit Schalungssteinen Mauern, ja diese Dinger die man hinterher mit Beton füllen muss, und ja unser Grundstück und die Straße sind so optimal gebaut, dass ich keinen LKW mit Pumpe kommen lassen kann (kein Platz). Also wieder Handarbeit!

Zu guter letzt folgt dann noch die Auskleidung mit Folie. Und hier stehe ich nun mit der Qual der Wahl welche Folie es denn nun werden soll... PVC, EPDM oder doch PE-LD?
Nach dem was ich hier und auch anderswo gelesen habe soll PVC am einfachsten zu verarbeiten sein was kleben/schweißen angeht. Und da ich alles selbst machen möchte, um Handwerkerkosten zu sparen, hänge ich momentan bei PVC. Darüber hinaus hat meine Frau sich für diesen Teich eine grüne Folie gewünscht. Soweit ich das bisher herausfinden konnte gibt es sowas nur als PVC bzw. EPDM aber dann nur in Oliv. Und dass möchte die Gattin dann doch wieder nicht haben.

Ich versuche jetzt nochmal ein paar Infos zu unserem Plan zusammen zu fassen.
Der Teich soll L-Förmig werden. Der lange/tiefe Teil wird 8m x 4m in der Fläche und ca. 1,75m tief.
Das kurze Ende wird dann nochmal 3m x 3m, aber nur ca. 75cm tief. Ich versuche mal meine primitive Skizze hier anzuhängen.
Es wird keine Bodenabläufe oder ähnliches geben. Ich will ganz Primitiv eine Teichfilterpumpe in den Teich unten stellen und dann über eine Selbstgebaute Filteranlage aus IBC-Containern filtern.

Ich bin dankbar für jede Art von Tipps die Ihr mir geben könnt! 

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tobi!
Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!

Dein Konzept ist nicht gerade mit guten Eigenschaften gesegnet. 
Ich rede einfach mal frei von der Leber weg. 

Als erstes die Form, eine L Form ist Strömungstechnisch schlecht zu beherrschen, besser ist ein Oval oder eine Ei - Form.

Dann die Tiefen : Flachwasserzone ca 40 bis 60 cm tief, Teich selbst 1,50m tief.
Das Koi Management hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren etwas geändert und man befand diese Tiefe als ideal.
Eine Pumpe ist zu wenig, 2 Pumpen sind besser bei 70 m3, man denke auch an den Winter wo man eine Pumpe abschalten kann. 
IBC ist nicht schlecht aber dann sind 7 Stück angesagt. 10 Prozent Biologie ist für einen Koi Teich ideal um klares Wasser zu bekommen und bei einer Umwälzung von einmal in 1 Stunde. 

Zum Filter Konzept bin ich mal gespannt bei dir. 

Und deine Zeichnung hat keinen Wert für uns, besser sind Pumpengroesse, Querschnitte der Schlaeuche /Rohre, wo ist der Einlauf zurück in den Teich, ergibt sich daraus eine kreisende Strömung usw.


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2020)

Hallo,




Bias schrieb:


> Damit einher geht natürlich, dass ich keinen Bagger kommen lassen kann um das Loch zu buddeln. Handarbeit ist gefragt!!!


ich hatte einen Bagger im Garten, der nur 80 cm Durchfahrtsbreite benötigt hat. Der hat ganz schön was weggebaggert.


----------



## Knarf1969 (18. Aug. 2020)

Hallo
Zum Teich selber kann ich nichts sagen! Aber als Schwiegersohn eines Bauunternehmers, kann ich dir sagen, dass du an dem Handarbeits Projekt verzweifeln wirst. Je nachdem wie der Untergrund ist, wirst du Monate daran buddeln und unter Umständen auf Steine oder andere Dinge treffen, die du von Hand überhaupt nicht wegbekommst. Es gibt definitiv Minibagger die da durch kommen und es gibt auch motorisierte kleine Lader, mit denen du Material durch diese Türe durchfahren kannst. Hast du mal überschlagen, was für eine Riesenmenge Beton du brauchst? Allein das wird ja Wochen dauern, falls du nicht schon im Ruhestand bist!
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt! Schau dich aber mal beim örtlichen Verleih für Baumaschinen um.
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## Bias (18. Aug. 2020)

Zu allerst schonmal danke für die Antwort und Ratschläge!



samorai schrieb:


> Eine Pumpe ist zu wenig, 2 Pumpen sind besser bei 70 m3, man denke auch an den Winter wo man eine Pumpe abschalten kann.
> IBC ist nicht schlecht aber dann sind 7 Stück angesagt. 10 Prozent Biologie ist für einen Koi Teich ideal
> 
> Zum Filter Konzept bin ich mal gespannt bei dir.
> ...



Ja der Plan war mit 2 Pumpen zu arbeiten.
Wegen dem Filter hab ich bisher sehr
gute Erfahrungen mit der Anleitung von www.teichfilter.eu gemacht. In dieser Richtung wollte ich dann auch bleiben. Allerdings nicht wie auf der Seite beschrieben mit 1 oder 2 IBC's sondern mit 3.



Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ich hatte einen Bagger im Garten, der nur 80 cm Durchfahrtsbreite benötigt hat. Der hat ganz schön was weggebaggert.


+


Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Zum Teich selber kann ich nichts sagen! Aber als Schwiegersohn eines Bauunternehmers, kann ich dir sagen, dass du an dem Handarbeits Projekt verzweifeln wirst. Je nachdem wie der Untergrund ist, wirst du Monate daran buddeln und unter Umständen auf Steine oder andere Dinge treffen, die du von Hand überhaupt nicht wegbekommst. Es gibt definitiv Minibagger die da durch kommen und es gibt auch motorisierte kleine Lader, mit denen du Material durch diese Türe durchfahren kannst. Hast du mal überschlagen, was für eine Riesenmenge Beton du brauchst? Allein das wird ja Wochen dauern, falls du nicht schon im Ruhestand bist!
> Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt! Schau dich aber mal beim örtlichen Verleih für Baumaschinen um.
> Liebe Grüße
> Frank



Unser Boden hier besteht hauptsächlich aus Sand. Große Steine oder sonstige Überraschungen erwarte ich eigentlich nicht. Ein paar Wurzeln vielleicht. 
Ich hatte bisher zwar kleine Minibagger gefunden die schmaler als 1m waren, aber die waren dann zu hoch. Die Tür ist nur knapp 2m hoch und das Problem ist noch dazu, dass die Tür nach oben hin schmaler wird (keine Ahnung wer sich sowas einfallen lässt....). Gibt er solche kleinen Bagger auch ohne Kabine?
Ich muss mich da denke ich nochmal richtig schlau machen!


Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch. Bekommt man das mit dem schweißen der PVC Folie als Anfänger einigermaßen in den Griff?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Aug. 2020)

Naja, so dramatisch ist das jetzt nun auch nicht, den neuen Teich mit der Hand auszuschachten. Hab selbst schon genug ausgeschachtet (als Frau) nur mit Spitzhacke, Schaufel, Schubkarre, Dielenbrettern als schräge Rampen, Sackkarre für die großen Sandsteine (kriegt man mit mehrfach hin und her schaukeln da drauf) und gelegentlich Boschhammer für ganz Hartnäckiges. Und auch deutlich mehr und größer als der hier angedachte neue Teich und dafür hatte ich nicht viele Monate Zeit.

Nimm's positiv, gibt zwar viele Blasen an den Händen aber auch Muckis, nicht nur Schmerzen überall.


----------



## Knarf1969 (18. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Naja, so dramatisch ist das jetzt nun auch nicht, den neuen Teich mit der Hand auszuschachten. Hab selbst schon genug ausgeschachtet (als Frau) nur mit Spitzhacke, Schaufel, Schubkarre, Dielenbrettern als schräge Rampen, Sackkarre für die großen Sandsteine (kriegt man mit mehrfach hin und her schaukeln da drauf) und gelegentlich Boschhammer für ganz Hartnäckiges. Und auch deutlich mehr und größer als der hier angedachte neue Teich und dafür hatte ich nicht viele Monate Zeit.
> 
> Nimm's positiv, gibt zwar viele Blasen an den Händen aber auch Muckis, nicht nur Schmerzen überall.



Wer‘s braucht


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Aug. 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Wer‘s braucht



Naja, ich hätte es nicht gebraucht, aber an der Baustelle war es notwendig. Und ein rankommen mit anderem Gerät bzw. mehr Helfer zu bekommen, war halt leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Tobi, 
Ich habe eine 22 m3 Teich mit Spaten, Hacke und Schubkarre ausgehoben. 20 cm Tiefe konnte ich sparen, weil ich den Rest vom Garten aufgefüllt habe. Den Rand willst du ja eh mit Beton sichern, das wäre sonst ein Problem mit dem aufgeschütteten Boden. 
Besorge dir eine billige Folie, die du in die Grube legen kannst, wenn du nicht arbeitest. Wenn es regnet, rutscht sonst alles nach.
Ich habe am Rand ein paar Stellen verschweissen wollen, mich dann für kleben entschieden. Ich habe PVC Folie. An die Stellen, die ich geklebt habe komme ich aber auch gut wieder dran. Bis runter hätte ich mich nicht getraut. Verschweissen hatte ich mal getestet, geht schon ich war nicht so glücklich, so fest wie ich es hinbekommen habe. 

Kurz, lass es schweissen oder, besorg dir ein paar Reststücken und probier erstmal, ob du es hinbekommst. 

Ansonsten viel Spass beim buddeln. 
Rüdiger


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2020)

Bias schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch. Bekommt man das mit dem schweißen der PVC Folie als Anfänger einigermaßen in den Griff



Na ja ganz einfach ist es nicht und du brauchst das Schweißgerät (80 Euro) von Schweiger.
Reinigungs Mittel, Primer, Quellschweissmittel basiert auf Aceton, das entfettet/saeubert.
Dazu kommt eine gerade Andruckrolle.
Du solltest zuerst Hefter setzen, sonst " läuft" Dir die Folie weg dh Wärme = Dehnung und es gibt Fältchen an der Naht.
Empfehle auch einen windstillen Tag zu nutzen um möglichst gleiche Temperaturen beim Schweißen zu erhalten. 

Was ist denn mit Kleben?
Deutlich einfacher, man verklebt immer zweimal.
Bei einer Ueberlappung von 10 bis 8 cm verklebt auf 5 cm das erste Mal, dann erst im Nahbereich ein zweites Mal.
Primer und Andruckrolle ist auch hier zu empfehlen. 
Ecken oder Ixel etwas rund gestalten, macht sich leichter die Folie einzulegen. 
Zuerst den Fußboden dann die Seiten. 
Alle Ecken der Folie rund schneiden, legt sich besser an. 
Wo die Senkrechten auf die Waagerechten treffen kann man bei Unsicherheit noch mal einen Kreis darüber kleben,der schmiegt sich gut an. 

Musst du entscheiden was dir mehr behagt, und gutes gelingen.


----------



## Lion (19. Aug. 2020)

hallo Bias,
Du schreibst : Tür nur 1 m breit und nur 2 m hoch.

Bei so einem Bauprojekt wäre es doch ein kleiner Arbeitsaufwand um dafür zu sorgen,
dass dieser Zugang entsprechend vergrößert wird.
Hier könntest Du dann bequem mit Kleinbagger hineinfahren und für den Abtransport der Erde
oder für die Material-Lieferungen auch mit einem Anhänger oder Kleintransporter bis zur Baustelle
anfahren.

Aber ich habe großen Respekt dafür, dass Du evtl. so ein Projekt per Handarbeit stemmen willst,
obwohl es mit Hilfe von Maschinen auch noch genug Arbeit ist. 

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon

ps: einige Bilder wären nicht falsch.


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Bias,

bei mir war dieser hier.Vielleicht kann man auch den Bügel abnehmen?


----------



## Bias (19. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Bias,
> Du schreibst : Tür nur 1 m breit und nur 2 m hoch.
> 
> Bei so einem Bauprojekt wäre es doch ein kleiner Arbeitsaufwand um dafür zu sorgen,
> ...



Danke für deine Glückwünsche, ich denke ich werde es brauchen! 
Die Idee mit dem entfernen der Tür hatte ich auch schon. Das Problem ist, dass der Durchgang in einer nur 2,2m breiten Wand zwischen meiner Garage und dem Haus an sich ist. Wenn ich diese Wand also weg machen will muss ich zwangsläufig hinterher die Fassade sowohl von meiner Garage als auch vom Haus renovieren. Und darauf wollte ich eigentlich erstmal verzichten.

Und wegen kleben oder schweißen muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen. Im Moment bin ich dabei mich schlau zu machen wie ich denn am besten und günstigsten die ganze Erde weg/entsorgt bekomme. Zumal ich neulich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass sich das Volumen der Erde um den Faktor 2-3 erhöht wenn man da so am schaufeln ist. Und das bedeutet natürlich bei einem Teichvolumen von knapp 70m³ dann ca. 140 - 210m³ die entsorgt werden wollen.
Ich habe aus beruflichen Gründen viel mit Garten- Landschaftsbauern zu tun und werde mich da die Tage mal erkundigen. Und da ich auf nem Dorf wohne könnte  ich vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Bauern anhauen... mal sehen.... es bleibt spannend! 

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Bias (7. März 2021)

Lion schrieb:


> ps: einige Bilder wären nicht falsch.


Guten Abend!

Es wurde ja bereits nach Bildern gefragt, dazu später mehr....

Ich will euch jetzt mal unseren Plan etwas detaillierter schildern. Das Becken an sich hatte ich ja schonmal in der Handskizze weiter oben. Hier nochmal das ganze (mittlerweile etwas abgeändert) aus der Google Software Sketchup (meine Frau liebt dieses Programm).
Das Erste Bild zeigt das Becken an sich (mit den Aktuell richtigen Maßen etc.). Gemauert wird nicht wie ursprünglich geplant mit Beton-Schalungssteinen sondern wir haben günstig diese Styropor Poolbausteine geschossen und damit wird das nun gebaut.
Das zweite Bild zeigt quasi alles was oben auf das Becken kommt (wurde noch nicht mit den richtigen Maßen überarbeitet). Hier sind also die spätere Umrandung, die linke Terrasse soll als Stellfläche für den Filter dienen und die Terrasse am oberen Rand soll eine Holzterrasse werden mit Sitzmöbeln etc. In dieses kleine Becken zwischen den zwei Terrassen sollen später Pflanzen einziehen. Diese Grünen Balken markieren die Grundstücksgrenzen.

   

Meine Frau hat auch ihrer künstlerischen Ader mal freien lauf gelassen, dabei ist das hier entstanden:

 

Auf diesem Bild sieht man auch sie vorläufige Planung der Pumpen und wie die Schläuche verlegt werden sollen. Eine Änderung wird vermutlich werden, dass wir die kleine 6000er Pumpe nicht mit dem Bogensieb verbinden sondern ebenfalls mit dem Filter und für den Skimmer dann noch eine Pumpe (oder ein Skimmer mit integrierter Pumpe) installiert wird und das ganze dann an das Bogensieb.
Hier bin ich für konstruktive Vorschläge noch offen.

Mitte August haben wir uns dann das erste mal mit der Position und den Maßen unseres Teichs im Garten beschäftigt. Meine Frau meint ich sei, so wörtlich, "bekloppt" weil der Teich so riesig werden soll...
Da soll er so Pi mal Daumen hin:

   

Es müssen also 2 Bäume und das Gras-"Hochbeet" meiner Frau weichen.

Das "Hochbeet" wurde dann relativ schnell in den Vorgarten verbannt.
Die 2 Bäume durften auch gehen, dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Apfelbaum innen völlig morsch war. Es hätte also sowieso nicht mehr lange gedauert ehe er von selbst das Zeitliche segnet. Die Baumstümpfe mussten dann später noch entfernt werden.
Danach standen aber erst nochmal einige arbeiten am Haus und an unseren Autos an.

Am 28.11. habe ich dann angefangen die Stümpfe der beiden Bäume auszugraben und nach draußen zu befördern.
Vorher haben wir nochmal alles mit Schnüren abgesteckt und dann ziemlich zeitgleich angefangen die Grassoden abzustechen. Da uns dann ja auch Weihnachten plötzlich in die quere kam, der Elan noch etwas fehlte und weil Grassoden abstechen mal eine richtige Sche... Arbeit ist war der Stand der Dinge auf dem rechten Bild am 30.12. der dass ein Baumstumpf ausgegraben aber noch nicht bei Seite geschafft war dafür aber erstmal die ganzen Grassoden weg waren. Da man jetzt das erste mal richtig die Oberfläche sehen konnte, fiel wieder das Wort "bekloppt" nur diesmal in Verbindung mit "geisteskrank". Sie sollte sich schon noch wundern!

    

Nachdem das erledigt war (erstmal nur die Fläche der späteren Wasseroberfläche) gings dann mit der Arbeit erst richtig los. Und naja Wurzeln verhinderten ein zügiges vorrankommen....

   

Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch immer keine Idee hatte wo ich mit der ganzen Erde bleibe haben wir erstmal ein paar Meter neben dem "Loch" (meine Frau nennt es immer liebevoll so) eine Sammelstelle aufgemacht.

 

Hier ist meine Frau fleißig am buddeln während ich daneben stehe und Fotos mache. lol

 

Diese Geschichte mit den Wurzeln ist schon echt nervig. Zwischenstand 16.01.

      

Und der Haufen mit der Erde wird immer mehr. Mittlerweile hatte ich aber schon eine Anzeige in der Bucht erstellt, man könne sich bei mir kostenlos Erde abholen. Allerdings findet sowas natürlich im Januar nicht den nötigen anklang. Warten wir's ab...

   

Wir schreiben ende Februar... Jetzt ist uns dann doch mal wieder aufgefallen wie dusselig es eigentlich ist schon "so tief" zu buddeln wenn wir bisher aber nur die Größe der Wasseroberfläche haben.... Also "das Loch" erstmal in jede Richtung leicht vergrößern damit genug Platz für die Styroporsteine und Platz zum mauern ist.... Jetzt ist (so hoffe ich) das volle Ausmaß des "Lochs" erreicht.
Meine Frau verwendet seither fast nurnoch Wörter wie "bekloppt" "geisteskrank" "gestört" "gehirnverbrannt" und so weiter, wenn sie mit jemandem über "das Loch" in Verbindung mir redet. Langsam glaube ich sie meint es echt ernst wenn sie sagt, sie hasst mich für dieses Teichprojekt... lol

 

So und hier nun der Stand nach der ersten März Woche.

   

Wir buddeln halt immer mal wieder nach Feierabend ein wenig bis es dunkel wird und an den Wochenenden. Ich hatte es durchaus schon, dass ich mich nach einem Arbeitsreichen Wochenende wieder auf die Arbeit gefreut habe. Und das Trotz meines Handwerklichen Berufs....
Also ja ich Stimme zu: Das ist eine anstrengende Geschichte! Doch ich denke wir ziehen das jetzt durch, ist ja schließlich auch ein gutes Fitnesstraining!
Mittlerweile hat zum einen meine "Mutterboden zu verschenken"-Anzeige erste erfolge verzeichnen können und zum anderen habe ich jetzt jemanden gefunden der mir die ganze Erde abnehmen wird. Das Problem daran ist (man kommt ja noch immer nicht mit schwerem Gerät auf unser Grundstück) Ich muss den großen Erdhaufen nochmal in die Schubkarre schaufeln und das ganze auf seinen Lagerplatz bringen. Er hilft mir bei Gelegenheit dabei... Ich bin dennoch froh, das ich diese Sorge schonmal los bin. Aich wenn es noch mehr Arbeit bedeutet. 

So jetzt seit ihr auf dem neuesten Stand der Ding die sich in unserem Garten so abspielen.
Für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich weiterhin offen.

So und nun dürft ihr mich auseinander nehmen!

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Whyatt (7. März 2021)

Hi Tobi,
Respekt für die Planung und die manuelle Arbeit.
Ich habe vor kurzem Löcher gegraben für Fundamente für ein größeres Hangelgerüst. Begonnen im Spätherbst mit den ersten beiden auf 60 cm Tiefe mit Spitzhacke und Eisenstangen zentimeterweise weil der Boden durch Trockenheit so hart war.
Jetzt im Frühjahr bei durchnässtem Boden die restlichen 4 Löcher mit dem Spaten kurz nach Feierabend. Ging im Vergleich wie Butter.
Bei der Größe würde ich wirklich noch einmal prüfen ob du nicht einen Minibagger "einfliegen" kannst.
Oder vielleicht hat deine Frau noch ein paar Freundinnen, damit du schön weiter Fotos schießen kannst.


----------



## Turbo (7. März 2021)

Salü
Möchte mir die Budelei nicht antun. War schon geschafft nach dem graben für mein 60cm tiefes Minifundament für einen Windschutz.
Kannst die Maschinen und Mulden auch mit einem Kran über das Haus in den Garten heben lassen.
Kommt vielleicht günstiger als die Physio Dame  in den Folgemonaten nach dem Teichbau.
Viel Erfolg.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik

Nachtrag:
 
 
Vielleicht hat dein Baustofflieferant auch so was hübsches im Fuhrpark.


----------



## Turbo (7. März 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Meine Frau verwendet seither fast nurnoch Wörter wie "bekloppt" "geisteskrank" "gestört" "gehirnverbrannt" und so weiter, wenn sie mit jemandem über "das Loch" in Verbindung mir redet. Langsam glaube ich sie meint es echt ernst wenn sie sagt, sie hasst mich für dieses Teichprojekt... lol


Warte mal was sie sagt, wenn der Dauerregen deinen Teich füllt und der Rand einstürzt.
Hast du ein Notfallkonzept mit Pumpen etc.?
Finde das ganze sehr, sehr mutig. Vielleicht wäre es gescheiter, das ganze Ettappenweise anzugehen.
Viel Glück und tolles Wetter wünsche ich dir.


----------



## meinereiner (7. März 2021)

Hallo Tobi,

schaut ordentlich nach Arbeit aus.
Ich habe mir mal die Planskizze angeschaut.
Also von Schläuchen und Pumpen im Teich würde ich dringend abraten.
Das wird dich früher oder später ärgern.
Ich nehme an, dir schwebt eine gepumpte Filteranlage vor.

Hier mal kurz und knapp mein 'Senf' dazu:
Mach eine Schwerkraftanlage. Also mit Filterkeller.
Keine Pumpen in den Teich. Bei einem Schwerkraftsystem ist die Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette,
und dort kannst du diese dann trocken aufstellen. Sicherheitstechnisch besser, und auch zwecks Wartung.
Mit Filterkeller schaut das ganze dann auch besser aus (alles versenkt).
Einige Bodenabläufe einbauen, wobei jeder einzeln zum Filterkeller geführt wird.
Mit Schläuchen bei der Größe des Teiches und so wie eingezeichnet, absolutes 'No-Go'

Es werden bestimmt noch einige Tipps von den anderen kommen.

Viel Spaß beim 'schuften' 

Servus
Robert


----------



## Turbo (7. März 2021)

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen.
Habe den kleinen Bagger gefunden der passt.
https://kbm.kubota-eu.com/constructionmachinery/products/minibagger/k008-3-de/
Hab den auch schon gemietet. Klein, handlich und kuschlig.
 
Auch der nächst grössere passt durch die Türe


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (21. März 2021)

Wozu bitte einen Bagger? Er hat doch ne Frau, die das Loch per Hand buddelt (ich)  :


----------



## Turbo (21. März 2021)

Wird richtig schön. 
Machst das super!!!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (21. März 2021)

Wenigstens etwas Motivation von Dir, danke :-D
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idee, wie er das jemals wieder gut machen kann, dass ich das mit ihm durchstehe


----------



## Turbo (21. März 2021)

Hihi... Bin überzeugt, das dir da etwas passendes einfällt.


----------



## Whyatt (21. März 2021)

Respekt!


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> die das Loch per Hand buddelt (ich)


Respekt, wann bist du fertig?
Ich hätte da noch ein paar Stellen im Garten wo der ein oder andere m³ Erde ausgehoben werden müsste


----------



## Bias (23. März 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Wozu bitte einen Bagger? Er hat doch ne Frau, die das Loch per Hand buddelt (ich)  :
> Anhang anzeigen 222276



Wie sie auch echt so tut als wenn sie alles alleine macht! 
Ich meine im Moment ist es so, dass sie mich für das Loch hasst und immer sagt "Das ist die dümmste Idee die du je hattest!" 
Aber ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer und gehe jede Wette ein, dass es wenn alles fertig ist dann alles ihre Idee war und sie ja sowieso das meiste gemacht hat und ich eigentlich nur dabei war um Fotos zu machen, unangebrachte Kommentare fallen zu lassen und eigentlich IMMER im weg zu stehen! 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Turbo (23. März 2021)

Hast es ja in der Hand Bias. Einen kleinen Raupendumper für den Abtransport der Erdhügel in die Mulde, zwei Tage einen Bagger um sie aufzuladen und du bist der Held des Tages.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Um Euch ein wenig Graberei zu ersparen, habt Ihr eventuell angedacht den Teich/Becken 60cm aus dem Erdboden schauen zu lassen ?

So wie hier




_View: https://youtu.be/26CgO3ySlWQ?t=117_


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (30. März 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Respekt, wann bist du fertig?


Gestern!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (31. März 2021)

So heute darf der Mann vermessen und Fundament gießen


----------



## Bias (5. Apr. 2021)

Nabend!
Meine Frau hat schonwieder Ideen die mehr Arbeit für mich nach sich ziehen...

Sie möchte gerne relativ mittig im Teich eine Seerose haben... Seerosen vertragen aber keine Wassertiefen von 1,80m. Jetzt soll da irgendwo sowas wie ein "Podest" hin, wo man einen Kübel mit so ner Pflanze hin- oder reinstellen kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas realisieren kann? Mauern? Aus Holz?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Whyatt (6. Apr. 2021)

Ich glaube mit einem bisschen guten Willen findest du eine für 1,8 m Tiefe. Z.B die Alba sollte das können. 
Wenn es eine kleinbleibendere Sorte sein soll dann musste halt aufmauern
Ich frage mich wie man in solch einer Tiefe die Düngerkegel ausbringt... stelle ich mir im zeitigen Frühjahr frostig vor


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (6. Apr. 2021)

Mein Mann ist ja witzig! Ich habe die tollen Ideen, die mehr Arbeit für ihn bedeuten  haha. Ja ich habe diese Idee angebracht, aber komischerweise konnte er dazu gleich gespeicherte Favoriten auf seinem PC öffnen, wo er sich schon vor Monaten für eine Seerosenart entschieden hat (also lange bevor ich diese Idee geäßert habe) lol.
ER möchte gerne eine Nymphaea 'Black Princess'......Dazu findet man ja im Netz die seltsamsten Angaben für die Pflanztiefe. NaturaGart sagt 40-60cm, während auf vielen anderen Seiten Angaben wie 60-100cm oder 70-120cm zu finden sind. Was davon stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## DbSam (6. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Tobi,

einfachste Lösung:
Stabiler 40er Pflanzkorb und damit zum Dorfschmied gehen.

Aus Edelstahl einen Ring biegen lassen, in welchen man den Korb einsetzen kann.
Und daran 3 "Beine" mit Tellerfüßen in der erforderlichen Länge schweißen lassen.
Das Material etwas dicker wählen, dann ersparst Du Dir die unteren Verstrebungen zwischen den "Beinen".
Zur Sicherheit unter die Tellerfüße noch einen Folienrest kleben.
Fertig.

Dann haben die Fische sogar einen kleinen Unterstand ...

VG Carsten



PS:
Lieber Kugelkuhfisch,

die Ideen der Frauen sind immer für die Mehrarbeit verantwortlich.
Immer. Ausnahmslos. 
Frag mal den Mann meiner Frau, wie der leiden muss, die arme Socke ...


----------



## Bias (6. Apr. 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> wo er sich schon vor Monaten für eine Seerosenart entschieden hat



Entschieden war da gar nichts! Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon damit arrangiert keine im Teich zu haben! 




DbSam schrieb:


> Aus Edelstahl einen Ring biegen lassen, in welchen man den Korb einsetzen kann.
> Und daran 3 "Beine" mit Tellerfüßen in der erforderlichen Länge schweißen lassen.



Hallo Carsten!
Diese Idee gefällt mir! Ich werde mir dazu mal ein paar Gedanken machen! 



DbSam schrieb:


> die Ideen der Frauen sind immer für die Mehrarbeit verantwortlich.
> Immer. Ausnahmslos.
> Frag mal den Mann meiner Frau, wie der leiden muss, die arme Socke ...



Ich fühle mit dem Mann deiner Frau! 
Dem Mann meiner Frau geht's da meist sehr ähnlich! 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Turbo (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Würde mir eine relativ mobile Lösung ohne Gefahr für die Folie überlegen.
Meine Seerosen wären schon lange ausgebrochen, wenn ich die nicht jedes Jahr vor dem Winter rausfischen würde, um die Wurzeln zu kürzen.
Packe bei mir den Pflanzkorb für den Rückschnitt oder die Düngung mit einer Hacke oder einem Rechen und die Arbeit ist für ein halbes Jahr schon fast getan.

Ist aber vielleicht auch nicht ideal. So richtig golden sind meine Seerosen nicht. Kann aber auch am auch schon vergessenen Dünger liegen. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einem Kanalrohr / Tonrohr DN400 ?
Das ganze mit.einem Deckel von unten, einige kleinere Löcher in der Wand und dann mit kleineren Steinen auf dem Grund versenkt. Angenommen du nimmst ein Stück mit 1m Länge dann bleiben noch 80 cm für Topf und Pflanze bis zur Oberfläche.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2021)

... wird bei einem Meter Höhe und dem Auftrieb im Teich auch wieder wackelig. 
Oder man macht eine größere Platte oder Leisten an den Deckel.

Wobei ein Dreibein immer standsicherer ist ...  


VG Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2021)

Nutze zwei Mörtelwannen. Eine auf den Kopf drehen die andere oben drauf. Mit Lehm unten und einer Kiesabdeckung. Erst fein dann groben Kies. Da die Seerose rein.
Groben Kies damit die Koi die nicht ausbuddeln.
In die untere Wanne kannst du ggf zwei große Löcher schneiden zum durchschwimmen für die Koi. Wirst dich wundern wie häufig die da drinne verschwinden.
Mörtelwannen sind aus PE und machen die Folie nicht kaputt. Kosten nur wenige  Euro.
Eine Wanne ca 50 cm somit kommst du auf eine passene Höhe. Eine Zweite kannst ja mit einer Anderen auf dem Grund stellen. Glaube da wird die Seerose auch hoch kommen aus so 1,30 m Höhe.
https://www.amazon.de/acerto-Mörtelkübel-Mörtelwanne-hochwertigem-Kunststoff/dp/B084G2S7WR/ref=asc_df_B084G2S7WR/?tag=bingshoppin0b-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=&hvpos=&hvnetw=o&hvrand=&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583657829638322&psc=1

Bei mir landet fast alles in eckigen oder runden Mörtelwannen, damit die Pflanzen nicht durch den ganzen Teich wandern.


----------



## DbSam (10. Apr. 2021)

Ist auch eine gute Idee.
Meiner Ansicht nach schafft man sich damit einen schlecht durchströmten Bereich, in welchem die Kackwürsteln die Ewigkeit überdauern können. 
lol


VG Carsten


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (19. Apr. 2021)

So, die Frau meines Mannes hat sich dann selber Gedanken gemacht, wie man eine Seerose im Teich platzieren kann 
Da kommt ein wunderhübsches Holzgestell in den Teich, wo ein ausgezeichneter 60 x 40 cm Pflanzkorb für eine Seerose drauf platziert werden kann. Darüber hinaus kann da unter auch noch die Teichpumpe "versteckt werden". Das Holzgestell ist simpel, schlicht und einfach zu bauen (zur Not schafft die Frau meines Mannes das sogar selbst, falls ihm das zu viel Arbeit bereitet ). Einfach, kostengünstig, praktisch...besser geht es nicht


----------



## fbkoi (20. Apr. 2021)

Bin ja meist nur stiller Mitleser  aber bei dem Gedanken das du ein Holzgestell in den Teich stellen willst muss ich dich warnen  Denk bitte daran das dieses komplett Wasserdicht imprägniert werden muss, ansonsten wird dir das Holz ganz schnell anfangen weg zu faulen. Ich habs immer mal wieder selber probiert. Hat nie lange gedauert bis das Holz im Wasser seinen Geist aufgibt. Mal schneller mal langsamer, aber immer mit Sicherheit...............


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Apr. 2021)

Waren denn deine Holzexperimente auch vollständig unter der Wasseroberfläche? Weil normalerweise sollten gerade Tannenhölzer wie Fichte, Kiefer oder __ Douglasie mehrere Jahrhunderte halten, solange sie vollständig im Wasser sind. Der Zersetzungsprozess findet eigentlich hauptsächlich am Übergang vom Wasser zur Oberfläche statt (zumindest sagen das meine Recherchen, wodurch ich erst auf die Idee gekommen bin, das ganze aus Holz zu machen.


----------



## fbkoi (20. Apr. 2021)

Hmmm da sagst du etwas  das ist gar nicht so verkehrt...... Es werden ja auch Naturpools aus Holz gebaut und die werben mit ewig langer Haltbarkeit. Gerade Harthölzer wie Eiche, __ Douglasie, Bongossi etc werden ja auch gezielt im Wasserbereich eingesetzt. Ich denke mal da war ich wohl zu schnell mit meiner Antwort. Hab mich eben auch noch mal schlau gelesen. Denke mal da hab ich wohl extremes Pech gehabt und habs dann verallgemeinert


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Apr. 2021)

Kein Problem, war ja nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis von Dir, wofür ich auch dankbar bin. Lieber zweimal informieren und bedenken als nachher Blödsinn zu machen


----------



## DbSam (20. Apr. 2021)

Mach das besser selber. Wer weiß denn schon, was die Frau Deines Mannes zusammen schraubt. 

VG Carsten
lol


PS:
Wenn Du nach obiger Zeichung bauen solltest:
... ein paar diagonale Verstrebungen wären sicherlich hilfreich.
Gerade auch bei Verschraubungen in Stirnholz, welche nicht so belastbar sind. (Vorbohren und ausreichend lange Schrauben nutzen)
Um die Standfläche zu vergrößern, würde ich wahrscheinlich unten an die kurze Seite noch eine Latte schrauben ...


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vorbohren und ausreichend lange Schrauben nutzen


Und wenn du es schon selbst machen darfst/ musst, dann nimm 2€ mehr in die Hand und hole dir entsprechende Edelstahlschrauben.


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Apr. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Mach das besser selber. Wer weiß denn schon, was die Frau Deines Mannes zusammen schraubt.
> 
> VG Carsten
> lol



Ich bin eher dafür, dass mein Mann das lieber selber macht, WEIL! dann hätte ich wieder etwas Zeit um mir noch mehr schöne, komplizierte und arbeitsaufwendige Dinge (als Rache für die Grabearbeiten) auszudenken! lol

Aber das mit den diagonalen Verstrebungen war tatsächlich auch kurz nach dem Entwurf aufgefallen und wird natürlich gemacht. Vorbohren und Edelstahlschrauben natürlich auch.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2021)

Eiche, Robienie, böses Tropenholz nutzen.....streichen würde ich nix. Edelstahlschrauben ist klar.


----------



## Bias (20. Apr. 2021)

Nabend!
Ich wollte euch auch mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen was " Das Loch" angeht. 

Auf dem letzten Bild welches wir hier gepostet haben waren ja grade die Schächte für das Fundament ausgebuddelt. Und meine Frau meinte ja, dass wir dann noch anfangen die Fundamente zu gießen. Das hat an diesem Tag dann nicht mehr geklappt weil noch Vorbereitungen gemacht werden mussten wie das bauen einer Betonrutsche, Schnüre spannen (damit das Fundament auch überall gleich hoch wird) und Baustelle einrichten.
 


Die Tage danach (2 an der Zahl) haben wir das Fundament gegossen.
 


Um dann am folgenden Tag die ersten Steine zu platzieren und auszurichten.
 


Die Steine haben wir dann schonmal von beiden Seiten mit Sand etwas fixiert.

Soooo und dann haben wir uns zufällig den Wetterbericht für die kommenden Tage angesehen und bemerkt, dass es die Tage A*schkalt werden soll... Also erst einmal Baustopp wegen kommendem Frost.... 

Geschlagene 2 Wochen später konnten wir erst weiter machen. Wir haben also letztes Wochenende am Samstag *und* Sonntag unseren Betonmischer am laufen gehabt!
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an unsere verständnisvollen Nachbarn! 

Und so sind bisher die unteren beiden Reihen befüllt und die dritte schonmal aufgestellt!
 

Ab jetzt soll es auch in der Woche nach Feierabend weiter gehen! 

So das ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge!

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Bias (25. Apr. 2021)

Ich weiß echt langsam nicht mehr was ich mit ihr machen soll....
Meine Frau hat SCHON WIEDER (!!!) ne neue Idee.... 
Sie hat von einer Freundin 3 solcher Steine bekommen.

  

Das sind so Granit/Basalt Stufen. In einer davon ist ein Loch gebohrt. Und nun möchte meine Frau (also darf ich das wieder machen) daraus gerne sowas wie einen Springbrunnen bauen.
Die eine Stufe soll halt hochkant neben dem Teich stehen und aus dem Loch soll Wasser in den Teich pieseln...
Hier mal eine professionelle Zeichnung meiner Frau, wie sie sich das so vorstellt.

  

Unten sollen halt 2 liegen und der Stein mit dem Loch soll so da stehen.

So an sich ja kein Problem... eine kleine Pumpe gekauft und Wasser aus dem Teich durch den Stein wieder in den Teich zurück plätschern lassen.... 
Aber meine Frau wäre nicht meine Frau wenn sie da nicht auch wieder was zu meckern hätte...
Die gute Frau möchte keine weitere Pumpe! Strom kostet ja schließlich auch Geld! 

So und nun stehe ich wieder da und muss mir was einfallen lassen wie ich Wasser aus dem Teich raus durch den Stein und wieder zurück in den Teich bekomme .... Ohne extra Pumpe....

Eine Idee habe ich schon! Aber da mein Chef möchte, dass ich morgen wieder pünktlich auf der Matte stehe werde ich euch meine Idee dann morgen mal näher erläutern!
Falls hier vorab schon wer eine brauchbare Idee hat dann gerne dazwischen rufen!

Gute Nacht,
Tobi


----------



## DbSam (26. Apr. 2021)

7 W und dann per Zeitschaltuhr betreiben ...

Ganz so einfach ist das alles nicht, der Teufel steckt hier im Detail.
Leider hat die Zeichnung keinerlei Maße und auch der Lochdurchmesser ist nicht bekannt.


VG Carsten

PS:
Problematisch, bzw. unschön ist eher, dass der Schlauch an der Rückseite sichtbar ist.
Wenn man die Rückseite sieht, dann würde ich mit einem der anderen zwei Steine beim Steinmetz aufschlagen.
Darin ein Loch von unten und eins von vorn bohren lassen, welche sich im Steininneren treffen.
Im unteren Loch einen Schlauch fixieren, fertig
Den Durchmesser des oberen Loches so wählen, das darin evtl. Düsen für eine Verjüngung (und dadurch Reduzierung der erforderlichen Wassermenge) platziert werden können.
Es ist so:
Viel Wasser + große Fallhöhe = unwahrscheinlich laut

Reduzieren lässt sich die Lautstärke mit einem laminaren Wasserstrahl.
Aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte ...


----------



## PeBo (26. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Tobi, oder so etwas. Da ersparst du dir auch die Zeitschaltuhr.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (26. Apr. 2021)

Salü

Kannst du nicht der Freundin deiner Frau sagen, das sie ihr so was schenken soll.
Da wäre der Schlauch schön im Stein versteckt.


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2021)

Ich verstehe gar nicht das Problem.
Ohne Stromverbrauch geht doch ganz einfach:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sch...id-vf-de-revc&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (3. Mai 2021)

So ich möchte mal unabhängig von meinen professionellen "technischen Malungen" für Seerosen-Pflanzpodeste (welches die Tage gebaut wird) den bisherigen Baufortschritt des Teichs präsentieren 
Sieht mittlerweile gar nicht so schlecht aus und man erkennt langsam die finale Form und Größe! Wobei ich ganz am Rande noch erwähnen möchte, dass sämtliche Tonnen Beton von mir alleine mit Eimern aus einem Kübel geschöpft und die Mauern verteilt wurde!!! Mein Mann hat den Beton fleißig angerührt. Die Reste oben müssen die Tage jetzt noch befüllt werden, aber das schaffen wir auch noch!

   

Auf den Bildern sitzt er Arme Mann im Regen gefangen in seinem eigenen Loch


----------



## Turbo (3. Mai 2021)

Super!!!
Bin wirkllich überrascht, das die Erdwände gehalten haben.
Schön macht ihr das. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Bin wirkllich überrascht, das die Erdwände gehalten haben.
> Patrik


Da bin ich tatsächlich auch sehr überrascht.... ich hätte mir das auch etwas schlimmer vorgestellt. Da scheinen wir einfach Glück gehabt zu haben. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. 
Heute wurden nächtliche Nivellierarbeiten durchgeführt


----------



## Bias (4. Mai 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Bin wirkllich überrascht, das die Erdwände gehalten haben.
> Patrik


Naja es ist immer mal wieder was eingestürzt. Aber nie was wirklich dramatisches. 

  

Rechts an der Wand sieht man so ein Loch. Da ist nach und nach immer ein bisschen was abgerutscht. 



Bias schrieb:


> werde ich euch meine Idee dann morgen mal näher erläutern!


Jaaa das hat dann doch etwas länger gedauert...
So die Idee besteht darin diesen "Springbrunnen" einfach mit dem Rücken an unser "Filterhaus" zu stellen und dann mit einem Schlauch durch die Wand vom Filterhaus und durch den Stein zu gehen. So würde man den Schlauch auf jeden Fall nicht mehr sehen. 

  

So in der Art... aber das werden wir dann wohl erstmal testen müssen ob das alles so praktikabel ist. Aber bis da hin ists noch ein weiter Weg ... also immer mit der Ruhe 

Grüße 
Tobi


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (8. Mai 2021)

Mensch is ja gar nix los hier 
Wir waren fleißig! Die Steine sind komplett aufgestellt und komplett befüllt und der Ringanker oben drauf ist ebenfalls   komplett geschalt und auch komplett gefüllt!

     

Als nächstes kommt dann wohl der etwas spannende Teil: Vlies und Folie verlegen/schweißen  und dann der riiiiichtig spannende Teil: die Säulen für meine schwebenden Trittsteine über den Teich


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2021)

Für die "schwebenden" Teile legt man am besten eine Bautenschutzmatte unter.
Die gibt es auch in Baumaerkte.
Diese sind in der Regel 0,5 bis 1 cm stark.
Sie zerdrücken sich auch nicht da sie aus Altgummi hergestellt werden.
Für schwere Sachen genau das richtige.


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (8. Mai 2021)

Die Idee mit der Bautenschutzmatte ist gar nicht blöd  
Ein extra Fundament dafür haben wir gegossen, aber an so eine Matte hätte ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bias (8. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt dann wohl der etwas spannende Teil: Vlies und Folie verlegen



Dazu hab ich gleich nochmal eine Frage! 
Ist es eigentlich ein Problem wenn wir sagen wir mal morgen das Vlies verlegen und die Folie erst später? Es soll bei uns hier die nächsten Tage regnen.
Ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass man alles trocken verlegen soll weil das Vlies anfangen könnte zu schimmeln wenn es nass unter der Folie liegt?!

Des weiteren werde ich jetzt die Tage mal anfangen das schweißen der 1,5mm Folie zu üben. Bin gespannt wie gut das funktioniert... 
Mit einem Rest von einer 0,5mm Folie habe ich es vor ein paar Tagen schonmal Probiert. Ja ich weiß, dass man sagt das man diese dünnen Folien nicht schweißen kann. Und ich weiß auch warum!  
Die flattert rum und löst sich ruckzuck auf! Aber es hat funktioniert! Es hat zumindest auf unserer Betonrutsche gehalten! Zumindest bis meine Frau meinte mit der Schaufel da ein Loch rein zu hacken!


----------



## Turbo (9. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> und dann der riiiiichtig spannende Teil: die Säulen für meine schwebenden Trittsteine über den Teich



Für was Säulen. Machs doch so.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Z07-X4HKU_


Ich schneide damit immer das Grünzeug zurück.


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2021)

Wegen Schimmel würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Nur beim Schweißen, wenn das Vlies noch nass ist, zieht es die Wärme die du zum richtigen Schweißen brauchst weg. Dazu kann es zur Wasserdampf Bildung kommen die dir da schwache Nähte beschert.

Aber was anderes, so geht das hier nicht. Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach so eine perfekt ausgeführte und aufgeräumte Baustelle auf euren Bildern präsentieren.
Das ist hier ein *Hobby- *Gartenteich- Forum und nicht die Profi- ichmachdasjedenTagBaustellendokumentation ehrlich jetzt das ist nicht in Ordnung.
 so nun hast du es. Wenn ihr endlich fertig seid, müsst ihr herkommen und meine Grube ausfüllen


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (9. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Aber es hat funktioniert! Es hat zumindest auf unserer Betonrutsche gehalten! Zumindest bis meine Frau meinte mit der Schaufel da ein Loch rein zu hacken!



Jaaaaa ist klar! Ich habe die Betonrutsche so genutzt wie man sie nutzt und mit der Schaufel den Beton runtergezogen..... bei den kleinsten unebenheiten reißt es dann halt jedesmal gleich ein Loch in die Folie....als wenn ich da was für könnte  Das sah dann ungefähr so aus wie auf diesem Bild:

  

Die Bautenschutzmatte ist übrigens schon seit gestern direkt bestellt 



troll20 schrieb:


> Aber was anderes, so geht das hier nicht. Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach so eine perfekt ausgeführte und aufgeräumte Baustelle auf euren Bildern präsentieren. Das ist hier ein *Hobby- *Gartenteich- Forum und nicht die Profi- ichmachdasjedenTagBaustellendokumentation ehrlich jetzt das ist nicht in Ordnung. so nun hast du es. Wenn ihr endlich fertig seid, müsst ihr herkommen und meine Grube ausfüllen



Hier weiß niemand, dass wir beiden hier vorher noch nie was mit Mauern, Beton oder Ähnlichem zu tun hatten, geschweige denn auch nur Ansatzweise Ahnung davon hatten  was wir tun oder? lol Wir haben auch nur ein Umschulung zum Meister-Maurer auf Google und Youtube gemacht


----------



## Bias (10. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Das sah dann ungefähr so aus wie auf diesem Bild:



Mit dem Unterschied, dass das auf dem Bild ne billige Plastik-Baufolie mit ca. 0,2mm Stärke war und meine mühevoll mit Heißluftfön, Schweiß und Blut verschweißte 0,5mm Teichfolie doch (man mag es kaum glauben!) eigentlich um einiges stabiler ist! 



Turbo schrieb:


> Für was Säulen. Machs doch so.
> 
> _View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Z07-X4HKU_
> 
> ...



Sehr geile Idee! So ein Teil bestelle ich direkt mal! 




troll20 schrieb:


> Wegen Schimmel würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Nur beim Schweißen, wenn das Vlies noch nass ist, zieht es die Wärme die du zum richtigen Schweißen brauchst weg. Dazu kann es zur Wasserdampf Bildung kommen die dir da schwache Nähte beschert.



Ok gutes Argument! Ich hatte sowieso schon im Hinterkopf mir ein Blech oder Brett hinter die Folie zu legen beim schweißen! Weil ich noch keine Ahnung habe wie die Styropor-Steine auf den Fön reagieren....



troll20 schrieb:


> Aber was anderes, so geht das hier nicht. Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach so eine perfekt ausgeführte und aufgeräumte Baustelle auf euren Bildern präsentieren.
> Das ist hier ein *Hobby- *Gartenteich- Forum und nicht die Profi- ichmachdasjedenTagBaustellendokumentation ehrlich jetzt das ist nicht in Ordnung.



Wenn du uns Zwischenzeitlich bei den Arbeiten gesehen hättest würdest du sowas jetzt nicht schreiben! 
Aber dennoch vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (12. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> ch weiß echt langsam nicht mehr was ich mit ihr machen soll....



Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr, was ich mit meine Mann machen soll.... nicht nur, dass er nachts bis 0 Uhr im Keller PVC Folie schweißt....nein, jetzt stinkt das ganze Haus danach  

Hat irgendwer Therapievorschläge?


----------



## Bias (12. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> dass er nachts bis 0 Uhr im Keller PVC Folie schweißt....



Ja! Ich muss mich ja schonmal an den Geruch gewöhnen! 
Darüber hinaus muss das schweißen geübt werden! Und um 0 Uhr ist es halt dunkel draußen! Also im Keller!


----------



## Turbo (12. Mai 2021)

Hmmm.... wir Männer lassen uns doch gerne von einer Frau ablenken. Nein.. Es muss nicht immer ein Bier sein.  
Dir wird da bestimmt etwas einfallen.


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

Vorschläge?
Bei dem Gestank im Haus?

Da hilft kein Bier und keine Frau, ich würde Lüften. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (13. Mai 2021)

Die Therapievorschläge haben sich eigentlich auf meinen Mann und nicht den Gestank bezogen. Ich habe nun eine eigene zweiteilige Therapie eingeleitet. 

Teil 1 bestand darin, dem Mann Aufgaben zuzuteilen, damit er nicht wieder auf dumme Gedanken kommen kann. Deshalb durfte er schonmal mit dem Basteln des Seerosengestells anfangen  Ist noch nicht fertig, aber der Anfang ist gemacht.

  

Teil 2 der Therapie war nun, dass der Spieß heute umgedreht wird und ich das ganze Haus vollstinke . 
Dafür habe ich die zukünftige Teichrandabdeckung für das kleine Überlaufbecken, welches später noch gemauert wird, lasiert


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (13. Mai 2021)

Damit man weiß was ich meine, hier vielleicht noch eine grafische Erklärung dazu, was ich lasiert habe. Es geht um die Abdeckung für das folgende Becken (der Maßstab der Abdeckung stimmt natürlich nicht. Die Abdeckung ragt zu jeder Seite nach innen und außen jeweils 4 cm über.


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2021)

Ihr macht ja merkwürdige Dinge in eurer Küche 
Und in eurem Haus erst ...


----------



## Bias (13. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ihr macht ja merkwürdige Dinge in eurer Küche



Die Einrichtung unserer Werkstatt war tatsächlich teurer als unsere Küche 
Zumal der Raum auch fast 3 mal so groß ist wie unsere Küche...


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2021)

Highlight ist dieser "Eyecatcher par excellence":
 
Das hat nicht jeder ...


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## Marion412 (13. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Die Einrichtung unserer Werkstatt war tatsächlich teurer als unsere Küche
> Zumal der Raum auch fast 3 mal so groß ist wie unsere Küche...


Man muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (16. Mai 2021)

So endlich ist das Seerosen-Pflanzgestell fertig und die Pumpe passt dann auch noch drunter. Stabil genug ist es auf jeden Fall, denn ich bin drauf geklettert um es zu testen. Also wir können da auch problemlos Babyelefanten drauf anpflanzen. Fertiggestellt wurde das wundervolle Stück natürlich in unserer "Küche" im Keller und der tolle "Eyecatcher" ist auch wieder mit dabei (Die Küchenrolle war leer und als Notfall-Tücher musste dann halt ne Rolle Klopapier dran)


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2021)

Moin 

Kurze Frage:
Wie tief steht doch gleich das Gestell?


----------



## Bias (16. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wie tief steht doch gleich das Gestell?



In ca. 1,80m Tiefe. Das Gestell an sich ist genau 1m hoch. Plus die graue Kiste oben drauf.


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> In ca. 1,80m Tiefe. Das Gestell an sich ist genau 1m hoch. Plus die graue Kiste oben drauf.


Okay. Nächste Frage: wer taucht da runter um das Pumpengehäuse nach dem reinigen wieder einzufummeln?


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> wer taucht da runter um das Pumpengehäuse nach dem reinigen wieder einzufummeln?



Moin,

und ich erweitere: wer hält das Gestell dort unten fest weil es immer wieder aufschwimmen will?


----------



## Bias (17. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Okay. Nächste Frage: wer taucht da runter um das Pumpengehäuse nach dem reinigen wieder einzufummeln?


 Also weil ich da keine Lust zu habe wird das wohl der Mann meiner Frau machen müssen! (wie Carsten sagen würde) 



lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und ich erweitere: wer hält das Gestell dort unten fest weil es immer wieder aufschwimmen will?



Wenn du mal weiter oben guckst wirst du feststellen, dass da unten als Gewicht eine Gehwegplatte rein kommt. Auf dieser soll dann die Pumpe stehen.


----------



## Bias (17. Mai 2021)

Nabend!
Meine Frau hat mal wieder was gebastelt. Während ich am Teich ein paar Fundamentüberstände abgeschlagen habe, die sonst beim Folie verlegen im Weg gewesen wären. 

Ich will später wenn es (irgendwann mal) fertig ist, das Filterhaus ein wenig dekorieren. Eigentlich dachte ich an so Edelstahl-Blech-Kois oder so....

Meine Frau meinte die seinen zu groß (in der Größe wie ich sie haben wollte), zu teuer und ich hätte sowas eh nicht verdient! 

Also hat sie sich an ihren PC gesetzt (ja ich hab's erlaubt wegen Drecks-Wetter) und hat ein bisschen gespielt.

Dabei herausgekommen ist das hier (mit Vorlage aus dem Netz): 
 

Und dann hat sie die Datei mal eben durch ihren 3D-Drucker gejagt.
Ergebnis:

  

Er ist jetzt ca. 25cm lang. 

Weitere Projekte sind schon in Arbeit!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (17. Mai 2021)

Das ist seine Art Freude zu zeigen! Bitteschön lieber Ehemann, habe ich gerne als Überraschung für Dich ausgedruckt 



Bias schrieb:


> Also hat sie sich an ihren PC gesetzt (ja ich hab's erlaubt wegen Drecks-Wetter) und hat ein bisschen gespielt.


Als wenn er mir erlauben müsste an meinen PC zu gehen  sowas schreibt er nur, weil er traurig ist, dass er an seinem PC nur Google und nen Office (mit Nachhilfe von mir) bedienen kann  Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, warum er sich solche Projekte ausdenkt, bei denen man Wochenlang nur buddeln oder im Beton matschen muss (und den Rest der Planung darf ich dann übernehmen) 

Wenn die Frau meines Mannes ihn erwischt, dann


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Meine Frau meinte die seinen zu groß (in der Größe wie ich sie haben wollte), zu teuer und ich hätte sowas eh nicht verdient!



Da hat er seinen 47 cm Fisch 

 

Man beachte den tollen Gliedermaßstab


----------



## DbSam (20. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Man beachte den tollen Gliedermaßstab


Jupp, da hätte ich an Deiner Stelle besser den Spruch ausgedruckt und an die Wand genagelt. lol
Das wäre das Highlight.

Solch einen Fisch haben doch viele an der Wand ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Bias (20. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> da hätte ich an Deiner Stelle besser den Spruch ausgedruckt und an die Wand genagelt.


Diskriminierung!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Mai 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Jupp, da hätte ich an Deiner Stelle besser den Spruch ausgedruckt und an die Wand genagelt. lol
> Das wäre das Highlight.



Ja, da hast du ja irgendwie recht, aber das kann ich nicht machen.... mit so viel Wahrheit kommt er nicht zurecht


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (20. Mai 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Diskriminierung!



Ich lese nur Mimimimiiiiiiii


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (27. Mai 2021)

So wir sind wegen dem bisher echt bescheidenen Wetter leider immernoch nicht viel weiter gekommen. 
Aber mittlerweile ist schonmal Vlies in dem Loch (zwar auch noch nicht zu ende befestigt, aber besser als nix).

   

Mal sehen ob es am Wochenende zum ersten Anfang mit dem Folie verlegen/schweißen kommt.


----------



## Turbo (27. Mai 2021)

Salü 
Da ist ja echt viel gegangen. 
Super macht ihr das.
Gefällt mir.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (31. Mai 2021)

So der Anfang mit dem Folie Verschweißen wurde gemacht und geht die Tage weiter und mit den ersten Arbeiten für die gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtigen schwebenden Trittsteine  wurde auch angefangen. Zumindesr steht die erste Häfte und wartet darauf mit Beton gefüllt zu werden, damit dann der Rest davon aufgebaut werden kann 
Die IBC Container für den Filter sind mittlerweile auch schon da.


----------



## Bias (31. Mai 2021)

Nabend!
Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann bin ich dabei die Folie zu schweißen. Eine Frage stellt sich mir grade...
Ich werde den Teich noch nicht so sehr bald mit Wasser füllen und es besteht ja die "Gefahr", dass es die Tage mal regnet. Sollte ich das Regenwasser welches sich da dann evtl. drin sammelt vor dem befüllen durch unsere örtliche Feuerwehr wieder entfernen und das Becken sauber machen oder sollte ich besser das Wasser wo sich evtl. schon Dreck und Algen bilden besser drin lassen? Quasi für den Filter damit der gleich zu Anfang was zu tun hat? 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Lion (7. Juni 2021)

hallo Tobi,
gratuliere zu diesem schönen Projekt.



Bias schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Wasser wo sich evtl. schon Dreck und Algen bilden besser drin lassen? Quasi für den Filter damit der gleich zu Anfang was zu tun hat?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Ich persönlich möchte kein dreckiges Wasser im Teich,  sauberes Wasser wird von alleine dreckig, darum filterst Du ja.
Falls das Wasser für die Arbeiten nicht stört, dann lasse es bis zum Schluss noch drin, schützt die Folie gegen Tier-
Katzen- Krallen die evtl. Löscher verursachen.
Am Schluss kann man es sehr gut mit einer Wasserschmutzpumpe in Blumenbeete / Garten entsorgen
oder aber mit Feuerwehr.

VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2021)

Als Zusatz für den Beitrag von @Lion :
Dann aber bitte wenigstens eine Styropor Platte ins Wasser schmeißen, damit sich Tiere die reingefallen sind retten können und du sie dann später rausholen kannst.
So ein Kadaver möchte ich nicht im Teich haben


----------



## Bias (7. Juni 2021)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Tobi,
> gratuliere zu diesem schönen Projekt.


Danke! 




Lion schrieb:


> Ich persönlich möchte kein dreckiges Wasser im Teich,  sauberes Wasser wird von alleine dreckig, darum filterst Du ja.
> Falls das Wasser für die Arbeiten nicht stört, dann lasse es bis zum Schluss noch drin, schützt die Folie gegen Tier- Katzen- Krallen die evtl. Löscher verursachen.
> Am Schluss kann man es sehr gut mit einer Wasserschmutzpumpe in Blumenbeete / Garten entsorgen
> oder aber mit Feuerwehr.
> ...



Naja erstmal abwarten wieviel Wasser sich da überhaupt sammelt bis er vollends aufgefüllt werden soll. Ich glaube kaum, dass es so viel wird damit die Feuerwehr anrücken muss um meinen Teich leer zu pumpen. So wie bei uns im Moment die Aussichten sind wird es wohl 2 Wochen erstmal nicht regnen. Aber das kann sich ja jeden Tag wieder ändern!




troll20 schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte wenigstens eine Styropor Platte ins Wasser schmeißen, damit sich Tiere die reingefallen sind retten können und du sie dann später rausholen kannst.
> So ein Kadaver möchte ich nicht im Teich haben



Am Samstag musste ich schon 3 __ Frösche aus dem Loch retten! 
  
Die haben wohl schonmal das Wasser "antesten" wollen um dann festzustellen, dass es nicht nach ca. 10cm Platsch macht... sondern erst nach ca. 1,75m und das nur auf feuchtes Vlies... 
Aber keine Panik den dreien ging es offensichtlich körperlich gut! Keine feststellbaren Verletzungen etc.


----------



## troll20 (7. Juni 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt stell dir vor eine Katze findet die interessant ...


----------



## Bias (7. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell dir vor eine Katze findet die interessant ...


Da hast du wohl Recht!
Allerdings hatten die sich unter Folienresten versteckt. Ich bin versehentlich fast drauf getreten! Aber die sind dann unter der Folie raus und quer durch das Loch gehüpft.


----------



## Bias (19. Juni 2021)

Hatte ich eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich neben dem Teichbau auch noch bei Yoda in Ausbildung bin?


----------



## Bias (11. Juli 2021)

Mahlzeit!
Das letzte Update ist ja schon ne weile her, es hat sich einiges getan!
Nach einigen Problemen bei der Baustofflieferung geht es jetzt schlag auf schlag voran!
Aber beginnen wir mal von vorne!

Ich hatte am 10.05. Gehwegplatten bestellt die wir als Umrandung für den Teich haben wollten. Lieferzeit 2-3 Wochen Liefertermin war angegeben mit 27.05. bis 02.06. also alles ok soweit. Normal habe ich bei Lieferungen immer vorab eine Email bekommen in der mir der Liefertermin nochmals bestätigt wurde usw. aber diesmal bis einschließlich dem 02.06. NICHTS! Also habe ich beim Lieferanten angerufen und gefragt was denn da los sei.
Als Antwort bekam ich erstmal zu hören, dass ich mich noch ein bisschen gedulden solle und wenn die Ware mehr als 5 Werktage in Verzug ist kann ich mich nochmal melden, weil dann könne man sich mit dem Hersteller der Platten in Verbindung setzen.
Gut dachte ich, noch ist es ja nicht soooo wichtig! Noch hast du genug anderen Kram zu erledigen. 

Ich war ja wie man weiter oben sehen kann zu dem Zeitpunkt noch dabei die Folie zu schweißen und die Säulen für meine Frau ihre Trittplatten zu mauern. Ja beides Gleichzeitig! Wie man auf den Bildern schön sehen kann! 

    

Nachdem die Säulen fertig waren haben wir uns dann um die Stromversorgung für Teich und Terrasse befasst. Also nen Schacht gebuddelt und ein Leerrohr verlegt durch das später dann Kabel gezogen werden sollen. Das war am 13.06. zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben wir noch immer nichts von unseren Platten gehört oder gesehen.
Ab dem 10.06. habe ich übrigens TÄGLICH bei dem Lieferanten der Platten angerufen und mich zu erkundigen was denn nun los sei?! Mir wurde gesagt der Hersteller wäre telefonisch nicht erreichbar. Man habe jetzt eine Mail mit einer Frist von 24Std. geschickt, mit der Bitte um Klärung. Soweit so gut... Ich also den nächsten Tag wieder angerufen! Keine Antwort vom Hersteller... Nochmals eine Mail mit der Frist von 12Std. ... Also am nächsten Tag wieder angerufen. Noch immer nichts! Mir wurde hoch und heilig versprochen sich darum zu kümmern... 
Aber erstmal zurück zum Teich... Die Stromversorgung... hier die Bilder.

        

Keine Ahnung ob es schlauer gewesen wäre die Kabel da reinzufummeln während das Rohr noch nicht eingegraben war. Wir haben es auf jeden Fall andersrum gemacht. Also erst Rohr vergraben und später die Kabel mit Hilfe eines Bindfadens durchgezogen. Was für'n Akt... 

    

Nachdem die Kabel da waren wo sie hin sollten haben wir dann am 18.06. angefangen mit unserer Holzterrasse. Zuerst Kantensteine gesetzt (wo beim schneiden der selbigen mein Bild mit dem schwebenden Stein zustande gekommen ist) und alles mit Sand aufgefüllt und abgezogen. Danach platten drauf gelegt und eine Lattung auf die Platten geschraubt und anschließend die Dielen verlegt und geölt.

                   

Ach so! Währenddessen war zwar die Folie an sich fertig aber es fehlten noch die Ecken! Die lassen sich nämlich unglaublich bescheiden da im Becken schweißen.... Deswegen habe ich nachträglich Ecken im Keller gebastelt und diese dann eingeschweißt. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat der Teich das erste mal das Wasser auch halten können! Das war übrigens am 23.06. Bis dato hatte ich noch immer keine Informationen zu unseren Platten für den Teichrand... Ich wurde immer weiter vertröstet. Mir wurden zwar ein paar Termine in der Zwischenzeit genannt wann die Platten kommen sollten, aber passiert ist nichts! Ich hatte da auch schon gefragt wegen der Stornierung der Bestellung... Die sei leider auch nicht so einfach, ich müsse warten bis die Platten dann eines Tages mal irgendwann geliefert werden und dann die Annahme verweigern! Erst dann kann ich mein Geld zurück bekommen..... Also weiter warten....
Hier die Bilder der Folienecken!

      


So für heute habe ich die Faxen dicke mit schreiben... Die Tage geht's dann weiter!

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Bias (11. Juli 2021)

So dann will ich mal weiter machen.
Wegen der Platten wurde mir dann ein Termin genannt und versprochen, dass die Platten dann auch wirklich am 01. oder 02.07. kommen. Also hatte ich erstmal 2 Wochen Zeit in denen ich nicht jeden Tag da anrufen musste.

Weiter ging es also mit dem Teich.
Ich habe dann weil ich ja noch immer keine Platten für den Rand hatte erstmal andere arbeiten durchgeführt. Das Problem war nämlich, dass ich den Filter nicht aufstellen konnte solange die Platten nicht liegen. Weil die genaue Position vom Filterhaus nämlich erst Festgelegt werden konnte wenn die ganzen Platten verlegt sind. Also kam ich diese Richtung schonmal nicht weiter... 

Ich habe dann also angefangen die IBC Container vorzubereiten...

       

Und schonmal die Mauersteine vorbereitet um später den Wasserfall dort einzubauen.

   

Und wir haben Bestellungen gemacht für das ganze Filtermaterial und noch benötigte Schlauchanschlüsse und so Kleinkram halt.
An einem Tag (30.06.) kamen die großen Pakete die unter dem Dach zur Kellertreppe abgestellt wurden. Da hatte mal jemand mitgedacht!
Den anderen Tag (01.07.) kamen wir nachhause und kamen nicht zu unserer Haustür durch weil alles vollgestellt war mit Paketen... Stand alles schön im Regen.... Hätten wir nen Laptop oder sowas bestellt wäre der schön durchgeweicht gewesen bis wir dann endlich zuhause waren. Und das ganze ist natürlich von der Straße aus sichtbar! Hätte also auch geklaut werden können... (nur gut, das sowas in unserem Dorf nicht passiert! )

     

Danach ging es weiter mit Filtermaterial vorbereiten! Also die Schaummatten in Würfel schneiden und in Säcke verpacken! 2 Abende hat das gedauert!

                

Dann haben wir unseren Plan von der "Terrasse" um dem Filterhaus nochmal überarbeitet und spontan eine Reihe Platten weg rationalisiert damit wir mit den Filterhaus anfangen können ohne das die Randplatten am Teich liegen! Wir hatten nämlich am 03.07. noch immer keine Platten!!!

So haben wir erstmal ein kleines Fundament gemacht auf dem später die Mauern des Filterhauses gestellt werden sollen. Am folgenden Tag dann Platten drauf geklebt damit sich das ganze später besser mit Platten umranden lässt. Und damit das alles auch einen Tag Zeit hat zum trocknen musste das halt mal bis Abends um 22:30Uhr fertig sein! 

           

Dann am 07.07. kam endlich die Nachricht, dass der Hersteller unserer lang erwarteten Platten sich endlich mal gemeldet hatte! Nur um dann mitzuteilen, dass man mir keinen Liefertermin nennen könne..... ich nun aber ENDLICH wegen der langen Wartezeit die Möglichkeit habe die Bestellung zu stornieren und unser Geld zurück zu bekommen! Wir sind dann am selben Tag abends noch los gefahren um ander Platten zu kaufen! Waren zwar knapp 150km aber auf bestellen hatten wir nun wirklich keine Lust mehr!

   

So jetzt pausiere ich erstmal wieder und schreibe ein anderes mal weiter!
Gute Nacht!

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2021)

Bias schrieb:


> Danach ging es weiter mit Filtermaterial vorbereiten! Also die Schaummatten in Würfel schneiden und in Säcke verpacken! 2 Abende hat das gedauert!


Aber die gibt es doch schon fertig geschnitten in jedem 1€ laden als 10 Pack und man kann sie vorher auch noch für den Abwasch benutzen 

Ansonsten sieht das doch bis auf die kleinen Hürden schon fast fertig aus


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo Tobi.
Ein schönes Projekt, mit viel Arbeit und Mühen. Dennoch frage ich mich, warum Du das Folgende gemacht hast?


Bias schrieb:


> Also die Schaummatten in Würfel schneiden und in Säcke verpacken!


Die Filterschwämme / Würfel sind meiner Meinung nach, nicht so sinnvoll und auch nicht besonders effektiv. In Säcke gestopft werden die Medien noch schlechter durchströmt.


----------



## Bias (12. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber die gibt es doch schon fertig geschnitten in jedem 1€ laden als 10 Pack und man kann sie vorher auch noch für den Abwasch benutzen



Ja das mag wohl sein. Wäre aber deutlich teurer gewesen. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Filterschwämme / Würfel sind meiner Meinung nach, nicht so sinnvoll und auch nicht besonders effektiv. In Säcke gestopft werden die Medien noch schlechter durchströmt.



Ja das mag sein. Ich habe mich halt sehr genau an die Bauanleitung gehalten. Da steht drin, dass man die Schwämme in den Säcken so einfacher reinigen kann. 
Ich hatte ja schonmal einen Filter der so aufgebaut war und kann das eigentlich nur bestätigen, dass die Sache trotzdem super funktioniert! 

Wenn ich nochmal Abends ein bisschen Zeit habe geht die Doku weiter und dann ist auch zu sehen wie der Filter aufgestellt wurde. 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Mephisto (20. Juli 2021)

Echt ein Super Projekt, sieht echt spitze aus...auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so der Fan von eckigen Teichen bin  Mal ne andere Frage, bin ich blind oder habt ihr garkeine Bodenabläufe im Teich? Wäre es nicht einfacher/ günstiger den Teich über Schwerkraft zu filtern? 70.000l sind ja nicht wenig und man soll ja den Teich 1 mal in der Stunde umwälzen (im Optimalfall), da brauchst du dann richtig Leistungsstarke Pumpen und die fressen halt auch ordentlich Strom. Meinste auch das 3x IBC Tanks ausreichen zum filtern? Eigentlich braucht man 10% Biologie, bei 70.000l sind das dann 7.000l nur für die Biologie. Kannst es gerne mit 3 Tanks probieren, aber ich würde mir genug Platz lassen um die Möglichkeit zu haben nochmal 3 IBC dazu zu stellen und das ganze dann über zwei Stränge laufen lassen, bei Zwei Pumpen wäre das optimal. Bin sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht 

P.S hast du bei den IBC Tank Filter diese Anleitung genommen gehabt? https://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-aus-ibc-container#welche-ibc-container


----------



## Bias (24. Juli 2021)

Mephisto schrieb:


> Echt ein Super Projekt, sieht echt spitze aus...


Vielen Dank! 



Mephisto schrieb:


> bin ich blind oder habt ihr garkeine Bodenabläufe im Teich?


Du bist nicht blind! Keine Bodenabläufe und dafür ein gepumptes System.



Mephisto schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher/ günstiger den Teich über Schwerkraft zu filtern?


Ich denke eher nicht. Weil: Bodenabläufe baut man eigentlich immer im DN 110 ein. Wenn ich mich jetzt an den allgemeinen Ritus halte müsste ich bei knapp 70000l Wasser ziemlich genau 7 Bodenabläufe einbauen. 
So nun sagt man, dass damit ein 110mm Bodenablauf sich nicht voll setzt mit Schlamm, da ca. 50000l/h durch müssen. Bei weniger besteht die Gefahr, dass der Durchfluss zu gering ist und sich irgendwelcher Dreck im Rohr ansammeln kann.
Das heißt nun bei 7 Bodenabläufen müsste ich 350000l/h bewegen! Und der Strom für diese ganzen Pumpen kostet denke ich mehr als für meine 2 (1x 20000l/h + 1x 8000l/h).
Wenn ich mit meiner Darstellung hier Falsch liege dann bitte ich darum, dass man mich verbessert/aufklärt! 



Mephisto schrieb:


> man soll ja den Teich 1 mal in der Stunde umwälzen


Ich kenne nicht einen plausiblen Grund warum das so sein sollte abgesehen von der Strömung die dadurch entsteht!



Mephisto schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man 10% Biologie


Da gibt es auch keine Belege für warum das so sein sollte. Ich habe schon sehr viele funktionierende Teiche gesehen mit Filteranlagen die die 10% vom Teichvolumen nicht erreicht haben und die dazu auch nicht übermäßig viel gereinigt werden mussten. Eingeschlossen meinen alten Teich im Miethaus. 



Mephisto schrieb:


> Kannst es gerne mit 3 Tanks probieren, aber ich würde mir genug Platz lassen um die Möglichkeit zu haben nochmal 3 IBC dazu zu stellen


Wie gesagt, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es nötig wird, aber ich denke ich habe schon noch die Möglichkeit mehr aufzustellen. Meiner Frau wird das nur nicht besonders gefallen 


Mephisto schrieb:


> P.S hast du bei den IBC Tank Filter diese Anleitung genommen gehabt?


Ja genau! hatte ich aber am Anfang der Doku auch schonmal erwähnt 


Heute wurde weiter Wasser aufgefüllt! Morgen geht es weiter! Ich hoffe ich komme die Tage mal dazu hier weiter zu machen!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (24. Juli 2021)

So, da mein Mann ja nicht dazu kommt die wichtigen Fakten und Fotos hier weiter zu posten, muss ich das wohl übernehmen. Ich versuche mich allerdings kurz und knapp zu halten und werde kein detailliertes Tagebuch schreiben (hoffe ich doch).
So also der letzte Stand hier war ja, dass wir dann Platten für den Teichrand gekauft haben.

Am 10.07 haben wir die IBC Container verbuddelt und den Filter an sich zusammengebaut bzw. mit Inhalt bestückt.

             

Dann mussten viele Platten für den Rand und Steine für das Filterhaus und den Filterteich geschnitten werden

 

Dann haben wir das Fundament für den Filterteich geschalt und mit Beton befüllt. Und an den folgenden Tagen dann den Teich darauf gemauert

        

Und jetzt toooootal wichtig! Ich war Pflanzen kaufen, ALLEINE, dass heißt ich konnte so viele kaufen wie ich wollte!

 

Und nun muss ich leider gleich einen zweiten Post verfassen, weil ich sonst die Anzahl der hochzuladenden Bilder überschreite :-D


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (24. Juli 2021)

Wir haben dann den Filterteich mit Vlies, Folie, Kies und Pflanzen bestückt, sowie mit einer selbstgebauten Mauerabdeckung vollendet

           

Als nächstes habe ich mich dann damit beschäftigt ein Kiesbeet inkl. Bepflanzung vor dem Filterhaus anzulegen

     

Und dann habe ich meinen Mann in den späten Abendstunden noch dazu gezwungen meine mega-wichtigen schwebenden Trittsteine zu verbauen (er war sowieso gerade fertig mit dem Verlegen der Randplatten, so dass das ganz gut gepasst hat)

  Sind sie nicht wunderschön?! 

In den folgenden Tagen habe ich mich dann weiter mit Kiesbeeten und Pflanzen beschäftigt (während mein Mann Schläuche für die Teichtechnik geschnippelt hat usw.)

     

Hier noch eine Baustellenübersicht:

     

Und heute wurde dann die Teichtechnik zu Ende eingebaut und verkabelt (inkl. einem eigenen Sicherungskasten für den Teich, den mein Mann verbauen musste) und nebenbei noch weiter Wasser eingelassen. Achso, und ich habe den halben Tag Mutterboden im Garten verteilt, um alles einigermaßen ebenerdig zu bekommen und die Fläche wieder für neuen Rasen nach den Sandberen vorzubereiten. 

     

Das ist der aktuellste Stand von vor zwei Stunden


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (25. Juli 2021)

Naja alles in allem denke ich, dass es dafür, dass zwei vollidioten, die vorher noch nie im Leben was mit Beton und Mauern zu tun hatten, noch nie im Leben Teichfolie geschweißt haben, geschweige denn solche riesiegen Bauvorhaben per Hand durchgeführt haben, diesen Teich von vorne bis hinten komplett ohne professionelle Hilfe geplant, entworfen und gebaut haben, bisher ganz akzeptabel geworden ist. Natürlich ist sicherlich nicht alles perfekt und gerade bei der Teichtechnik macht es der eine so, der andere wieder anders. Ich denke da wird die Zeit zeigen ob wir richtig lagen oder nicht


----------



## Turbo (25. Juli 2021)

Gratulation ihr zwei wirklich verrückten.
Als ihr von Hand angefangen habt mit schaufeln, habe ich gedacht, das vergeht ihnen bald. Ein bubi Bagger ist ja machbar.
Schon bald habe ich gedacht. Das hält nie. Die Baugrube wird zusammenfallen, wenn es einige Mal richtig regnet.
Hoffentlich gibt es keine verschüttete und verletzte oder verstorbene Teichbauer.
Aber ihr habt euch durchgekämpft.
Die riesigen Erdhaufen sind weg.
Der Teich ist wunderschön geworden.

Das habt ihr super gemacht.  like
Wünsche euch viel Spass mit dem Teich.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Whyatt (25. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Gratulation ihr zwei wirklich verrückten
> ...
> Das habt ihr super gemacht.  like
> Wünsche euch viel Spass mit dem Teich.



Da möchte ich mich anschließen!!!
Ich hätte auf Schwerkraft mit Bodenabläufen gesetzt.
Ansonsten stehe ich erfurchtsvoll vor eurer Leistung das Ding einfach mal so und in kürzester Zeit aus dem Boden zu stampfen.
Dabei noch ausführliche Beiträge hier im Forum. Einfach nur gut!
Habt ihr aktuell viel Zeit euch um den Teich zu kümmern oder läuft das nebenher abends und am WE?


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (25. Juli 2021)

Wir haben tatsächlich nur nach Feierabend und am Wochenende zeit. Wir hatten im Mai 2 Wochen Urlaub und im August (wo das Projekt vermutlich dann schon fertig ist) nochmal zwei Wochen. Das Läuft momentan so, dass wir nach Feierabend von 17 oder 18 Uhr nur kurz was essen und dann bis ca. 22:30 was am Teich machen, dann kurz duschen und schlafen. Naja und die Wochenenden halt. Klar zwischendurch sind immer mal tapfere Helfer gekommen, die mit angepackt haben und Steine geschleppt oder tonnenweise Sand geschaufelt haben etc. Aber den Großteil der Zeit verbringen wir alleine auf der Baustelle (und vor allem die ersten Monate durfte ja wegen dem Corona-Mist keiner groß helfen kommen, so dass es anders sicherlich noch ne Nummer schneller gegangen wäre). Naja nun muss ich wieder raus und weiter machen


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (25. Juli 2021)

So heute hat der Teich schon Strom, das System läuft also und voll mit Wasser ist er auch


----------



## Whyatt (25. Juli 2021)

Da fehlen noch ein paar cm. Die Steine schweben noch nicht


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2021)

Pflanzen im Filterteich sehen noch gut aus. Habt ihr dann ja passend bekommen.


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (1. Aug. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Pflanzen im Filterteich sehen noch gut aus. Habt ihr dann ja passend bekommen.


Ja die Pflanzen scheinen alle überlebt zu haben ;-) Nochmal dankeschön dafür. 

Dieses Wochenende haben wir es auch geschafft das Dach für das Filterhaus zu Ende zu bauen und dürften jetzt tatsächlich alle größeren Baustellen beendet haben.

        

Nun fehlen eigentlich nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Beleuchtung etc., der Filter muss einlaufen und die Algenblüte muss verschwinden


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (19. Aug. 2021)

So haben ja schon lange nix mehr von uns hören lassen. Deshalb hier nochmal ein paar Impressionen vom Teich bei Tag und Nacht 
   

   

Obwohl das Wasser immernoch ein bissel grün ist (das schlimmste der Algenblüte des Neuteichsyndroms ist allerdings überstanden) sind die Wasserwerte jetzt alle im grünen Bereich und die ersten Teichbewohner eingezogen (schon seit einigen Tagen).

 
Man kann das auf den Bildern schlecht erkennen, aber der große vorne Links ist eine 80cm Maschine  und wird aufgrund seiner privaten Vorgeschichte Mäuschen genannt


----------



## Bias (11. Sep. 2021)

Guten Abend!
Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. 
Es ist schon wieder einiges passiert am Teich! Ein paar "Uprades" wurden hinzugefügt.
Zuallererst haben wir uns gedacht, dass ein wenig mehr Bewegung im Wasser nicht schlecht wäre. Aber noch eine Pumpe mit hoher Förderleistung wurde vom Finanzminister abgelehnt!
Also musste was her was wenig Strom verbraucht aber viel fördert! Und ich weiß genau was in euren Köpfen als erstes dazu aufploppt! Luftheber! 
Also habe ich mich ein wenig damit beschäftigt und im Keller mal eben geguckt was wir noch so rumliegen haben um kurzerhand sowas zu realisieren... Ein HT Rohr plus 90° Bogen ... hat er, eine kleine Luftpumpe ... hat er, ein bisschen Edelstahl um Halter zu bauen ... hat er auch! Und so gings halt mal eben quick & dirty ans Werk. Nicht die schönste Lösung aber funktionieren tut es (zumindest ein bisschen)!

         

Wie gesagt, bei weitem noch nicht nicht optimal. Da sind jetzt erstmal Löcher in das Rohr gebohrt, da gehen die kleinen Schläuche rein und an denen hängen jetzt erstmal diese blöden Belüftersteine... (ja der Membranbelüfter und ein großer Trichter sind schon da und werden vermutlich morgen installiert). Aber wie gesagt, ein bisschen mehr Bewegung als vorher ist schonmal im Teich! 

Meine Frau war sehr traurig über unseren Teich weil das Wasser einfach nicht klarer werden wollte und die Schwebealgen nur schleppend weniger wurden.... Sie hat daraufhin hier im Forum was gefunden... (ein ziemlich alter Threat) da haben sich Leute aus Teichvlies Säcke genäht und diese so am Teich installiert, dass das Wasser was aus dem Filter zurück in den Teich läuft eben durch diesen Beutel muss.
Tja so hat meine Auftraggeberin mir das kurz erklärt und ich sollte mir was einfallen lassen um die Idee umzusetzen... 
Zum Glück läuft das Wasser ja über einen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich! 

   

Und sie hat sich derweil darum gekümmert jemanden aufzutreiben der ne Nähmaschine besitzt und damit auch umgehen kann...

       

Danach durfte ich dann alles zusammenfügen und einbauen...

  

Das hat übrigens wunderbar funktioniert um die Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser zu bekommen! Nach nur 2 Tagen war das Wasser DEUTLICH klarer! Leider haben wir dazu keine Vergleichsbilder... 

So das wars erstmal! Es gab noch ein großes Upgrade und ein paar Kleinigkeiten über die ich dann hoffentlich morgen weiter berichten kann! 

Bis dahin, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (14. Sep. 2021)

Wofür denn auch Vergleichsbilder? Das Wasser ist mittlerweile mehr als klar, das muss reichen 

 

Der Grund, auf dem man jede einzelne Bakterie beobachten kann ist in 1,75 m Tiefe. Und das Wasser ist bis dort unten vollkommen klar. Das  Bild sollte somit für sich sprechen


----------



## Bias (14. Sep. 2021)

So! Guten Abend die Damen und Herren!

Ich hatte natürlich am Sonntag keine Zeit was zu schreiben.... Dafür geht's heute weiter!   

Wo war ich...? Ach ja die Vlies-Tüte! Wie gesagt das Teil wirkt echt Wunder! Nach 3 Tagen haben wir die Tüte wieder entfernt, seit dem ist eigentlich alles schön in punkto Schwebealgen.

Natürlich hatten und haben wir immer noch mit den Wasserwerten zu kämpfen.... 
Nachdem die Werte recht gut und stabil waren (gemessen mit einem JBL Streifentest) haben wir angefangen Fische einzusetzen. Unsere alten Koi aus dem alten Teich, ein paar kleine und welche die eine Freundin "loswerden" wollte. Darunter auch unser 80cm "Mäuschen" 
Alles gut soweit. Nach einiger Zeit ist uns dann aufgefallen, dass einige Koi sich am Boden kratzen. Also Wasserwerte nochmal gemessen. Laut Streifentest Nitrit leicht erhöht 0,5mg/L. 
Aber wo kommt das Nitrit her? Richtig von Ammonium! Und den Wert zeigt der Streifentest nicht an. Also mal eben fix los und diesen JBL Tropfen-Test-Koffer geholt. Und Tada! Ammonium liegt laut dem Koffer voll im roten Bereich bei ca. 0,8 - 1,0 mg/L! 
Offenbar war unsere Biologie noch nicht bereit für die großen Fische... 

Zu Anfang hatten wir erstmal tierische Angst um die Fische!
Dann haben wir gelesen, dass Ammonium zwar nicht gut ist für die Fische aber auch nicht soooo schlecht wie wir anfangs dachten! - Puh! 

Aber was wenn sich jetzt schnell die Bakterien bilden die dann das Ammonium zu Nitrit verstoffwechseln?! 
Wir haben dann versucht herauszufinden was man kurzfristig gegen Ammonium und Nitrit machen kann. Man stoßt auf diversen Internetseiten und Foren immer wieder auf "das Wundergestein" Zeolith! 
Also haben wir uns Kurzerhand dazu entschlossen 200kg Zeolith in den Teich zu bringen! Und zwar so, dass man es einfach entnehmen und regenerieren kann!

Mal wieder kurz im Keller geguckt was noch am Material da ist und festgestellt, dass bis auf ein paar Folienflansche eigentlich alles nötige vorhanden ist! 
Und da wir die Überleitung vom Filter in unser Pflanzenbecken ja eh sehr einfach gestrickt hatten... 

  

...war da sogar noch genug Platz für ein kleines Becken!

Also ab in den Keller und die alte Verschalung vom oberen Ringanker des Teichbeckens klein gesägt, angepinselt und zusammen geschraubt! 


          

Zwischenzeitlich kam auch schon das Zeolith an...

     

Und Wasserdicht sollte das ganze ja auch noch werden! Aber Teichfolie schweißen kann ich ja jetzt! like: 
Meine Fr..se hab ich mir auf dem kleinen Raum oft die Flossen verbrannt.... 

    

Zu guter Letzt mussten noch die Flansche eingebaut werden!

      

Ja das Wasser läuft unten in das Becken steigt dann nach oben, durch das ganze Zeolith und dann über einen Wasserfall in das Pflanzenbecken. Nur das Wasser aus dem Bogensieb läuft oben und das "Zeolithbecken".

       

Bisher ist es zumindest so, dass das Ammonium weitestgehend weg ist (fast nicht mehr nachweisbar). Dafür haben wir im Moment, schon seit ein paar Tagen, einen Nitrit-Peak von ca. 0,6-0,8 mg/L.
Wer weiß wie hoch der Wert wäre wenn das Zeolith nicht da wäre?!

Den Fischen geht es soweit gut! Kein Flossen-Klemmen, Keine Schnappatmung, Dümpeln nicht an der Oberfläche rum und schnappen nach Luft, Nix! Nur das Kratzen.

Füttern wurde natürlich eingestellt als der hohe Ammoniumwert heraus kam und wurde jetzt heute (weil Ammonium nicht mehr messbar) in sehr Stark eingeschränkter Form wieder angefangen. Hauptsächlich damit die Bakterien die Ammonium verarbeiten nicht hungern müssen, wir hatte angst, dass die Bakterien über den Jordan gehen wenn nix nach kommt.

So das war die letzte größere Änderung an unserem Teich!

Zum Luftheber umbau bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

Vielleicht komme ich da die Tage mal abends zu....

Also bis dahin! 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Sep. 2021

Ich nochmal!
Ich habe grade von meiner Frau einen auf den Deckel bekommen  weil ich ihr "wichtigstes" Projekt vergessen habe.... 

Meine Frau wäre schließlich nicht meine Frau wenn sie nicht noch weitere Ideen hätte! 

Die Idee war, dass man sich ja nah an den Teich setzten können sollte um die Fische zu füttern!

Also los! In den Baumarkt und MAL WIEDER Steine kaufen! Und die Sitzfläche hatte eine Freundin noch liegen! Diese musste allerdings noch die Farbe wechseln! 

   

Ich hab derweil die Steine verbaut! Die Platten hatten wir noch... 

      

Danach das Holz montieren.... 

    

... und fertig!

 

So meine Frau ist glücklich weil ich ihr Projekt jetzt auch erwähnt hab! Alles wieder schön! 

Ach und hier noch eine nächtliche Impression von den Wasserfällen!

 

So jetzt bin ich fertig für heute!


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (15. Sep. 2021)

Die ganzen wichtigen Dinge erwähnt er natürlich alle nicht  Das betrifft sowohl die dekorativen als auch die funktionellen Bereiche des Teichs!

Suuuuper wichtig nach so einem Teichbau und der Inbetriebnahme ist natürlich auch die dekorative Anpassung des restlichen Gartens an die Koihaltung. Deshalb wurden diese wunderschönen Bilder angeschafft und aufgehängt 

 

So nun dann etwas wirklich sinnvolles....wir haben noch eine Temperaturüberwachung installiert. Dazu haben wir neben unserem Pflanzbecken noch einen Wetterschutz für die Temperatursensoren gebaut (gelber Pfeil). Man muss dazu sagen, dass das Zeolith-Becken erst danach gebaut wurde und deshalb links an dem Pflanzbecken noch die ollen Schläuche zu sehen sind, anstatt der zweite Wasserfall, der da nun ist 

 

Die Fühler hängen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen im Wasser, so das wir im Winter auch die Temperaturen aus den unterschiedlichen Wasserzonen überwachen können.

 

Und eine Kameraüberwachung für den Teich gibt es auch. Der Teich is nun also für uns live und online 
Hier momentan nur eine Nachtaufnahme:

 

Und was er auch nicht erwähnt hat.....das wir einen smarten Stromzähler in Form eines Shelly 3EM verbaut haben, mit welchen der gesamte Stromverbrauch des Teichs abzulesen ist. Von Wasserpumpen über Luftpumpen bis hin zur Beleuchtung. Ziemlich spannend, teils aber auch gruselig, wieviel Strom sowas alles verbrauchen kann  ....wobei das natürlich kein Wunder ist, wenn von großzügigen 16 am Teich verbauten Steckdosen schon 14 belegt sind 

 

Mal sehen was uns noch tolles einfällt. Aber ich bin mir sicher da kommt noch was


----------



## Bias (15. Sep. 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Die ganzen wichtigen Dinge erwähnt er natürlich alle nicht


 Ja ja! Dafür musste ich letzte Nacht mal wieder Barfuß ins Bett.... 

Aber! Ich habe es heute endlich mal geschafft den Luftheber von meiner provisorischen Variante auf eine vernünftige umzubauen!

        

Ein Bild vom im Betrieb befindlichen Luftheber gibt es dann bei Gelegenheit wenn es mal wieder hell ist draußen!


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2021)

Den Luftanschluss würde ich größer wählen. Die Luftleitung zum Membranteller ist schätzungsweise 20 mm und die Anschlusstülle oben sieht aus wie 10 mm. Würde ich alles auf 20 mm bzw. 19 mm Schlacuhanschluss auslegen, sonst geht Dir einfach zu viel Luftleistung verloren. Der Luftheber ist DN 110 oder DN 125? Supratec MT 215(190) in grob oder fein? Mit was für einer Luftpumpe willst Du da ran?


----------



## Bias (18. Sep. 2021)

Nabend! 



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Luftheber ist DN 110 oder DN 125?



Es ist DN 110



Zacky schrieb:


> Supratec MT 215(190) in grob oder fein?



Es ist der Supratec MT175 (Außendurchmesser 215mm) in grob. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Luftpumpe willst Du da ran?


Ich habe die Hailea ACO-388D (80L/Min. bzw. 4800L/Std.)
Und weil an der Pumpe eh nur ein 10mm Anschluss dran ist, macht auch ...



Zacky schrieb:


> Würde ich alles auf 20 mm bzw. 19 mm Schlacuhanschluss auslegen



... keinen Sinn. Oder liege ich da falsch? Hab jetzt am Teich auch nur einen 10mm Schlauch verlegt.

Und weil ich jetzt erstmal mein Auto reparieren musste habe ich nicht an ein Foto vom im Betrieb befindlichen Luftheber gedacht. Vielleicht denke ich da morgen mal dran....


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (19. Okt. 2021)

Ich bin so freundlich und liefere mal die von meinem Mann seit 4 Wochen versprochenen Bilder nach 
  
Sind Unterwasseraufnahmen, gemacht mit einer wasserdichten GoPro Hero Session 4


----------

